
Copyfail: Why WIPO Can't Fix Copyright - pavornyoh
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/12/why-wipo-cant-fix-copyright
======
coldpie
It's refreshing seeing some higher-level discussion about this issue. I feel
like a lot of the discussion about copyright is among small-time bit players,
on message boards and in "open letter" formats from mostly small and
occasionally large artists. Meanwhile the fat cats who actually make the
policy (Disney & co.) just dictate and enforce their laws totally without
regard to the real world the rest of us live in.

And then the article dashes all my good feelings in the last two paragraphs.
What a world...

------
kbutler
tl;dr there are some good ideas, but existing treaties like the TPP prevent
implementation

~~~
walterbell
The TPP is not yet approved by the US Congress or the governments whose trade
ministers negotiated the agreement.

~~~
AnthonyMouse
> The TPP is not yet approved by the US Congress or the governments whose
> trade ministers negotiated the agreement.

In addition to that, the proposal is apparently for a new WIPO trade
agreement. I'm not aware of any reason why a new agreement can't specify a
reversal of stupidity in a different agreement, if all the same countries
agree to it. Though obviously it would be better and less difficult to not
bring about the stupidity to begin with.

